# Stuck clutch



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Hello. New to this forum. Got a 1949 Ford 8n that has been great and runs like a clock. After
leaving out in rain for a day or two (long story why) now when I start and put in gear it just takes off. Trying to figure out how to unstick it without splitting it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Garylou, welcome to the forum. 

Tie the clutch pedal all the way down and leave it for as long as you can. A week if possible. If that doesn't work post back and we'll get rougher with it.


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Thanks Ed.. .I C-clamped it down and will wait a week. It's in the barn now. This is the first time I have let it sit outside in a rain. Boy do I feel ignorant. Would never have dreamt this would happen.


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

When all else fails, *WITH CARE*. Depress the clutch and put into gear.
Apply the stop cable to prevent engine starting.
Now hit the start button or key switch, only for a second, to or three times there is a chance she will force the clutch plate of the flywheel.
The fly wheel is shinny steel and can rust quite quick , this can cause your clutch plate to stick onto the flywheel. What Ed suggest , is your first option. In the future if you do not use tractor for an extended period of time , it is OK to leave the tractor clutch as Ed suggests.
Lot of the old clutch plates have holes in the rivets that attach the facing to the clutch body, these can rust up and create a vacuum that makes the clutch stick to the flywheel. Cheers.


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for the input XLENDI...not sure what a "stop cable " is. Funny thing about this is that I have now read about leaving these old tractors sit for a time. I've had these type of tractors many times over the years and have let them sit for months and never have had this problem. 
I can turn the tractor over with starter button with the key off...think that would be the same as 
applying a "stop cable" ?


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes that would be the same.If the clutch plate is stuck on the fly wheel.
The clutch depressed, you do not want engine to start. at this stage clutch plate is still stuck on flywheel. you are in gear.
By using the starter, there is a good chance she will break the clutch plate free.
If it brakes free you will feel it . Try once this should break it free, starters pump out a fair bit of power. I wonder why tractor being in the rain caused the clutch to stick , very , very unusual.
A lot of new tractors have ceramic pads and do not have this problem now. Your clutch problem , if clutch plate has stuck to fly wheel, is common for us in the tropics on trucks that have been static for extended time period. It is possible that your linings are worn and rivet holes have blocked.


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Got it unstuck. OMG after doing the interweb search and trying all the tricks to no avail I decided before removing starter and going that route I would try some trick I saw somewhere in a modified manner. It said to put a piece of heavy attachment on and try to drive about. So I hooked up my gannon to tractor, went out in side field on slight slope upward and buried gannon to drag the earth. The heaviest rock around. Pulled that clutch away clean after a couple pulls. 
My Dad always told me these old tractors could "pull the roots right out of Hell if you can maintain traction". It worked for me, might work on any type tractor with the same problem.


----------

